# Samsung C24FG73 geht nicht an



## Lude969 (22. August 2018)

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Moin, [/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]habe seit einer Woche den Samsung C24FG73 (dank der Beratung von euch). Super Bildschirm im vergleich zu meinem alten. Jetzt meine Frage. Hat zufällig jemand den gleichen? Hab folgendes Problem. Sobald ich den PC herunterfahre schaltet sich der Bildschirm ganz normal aus und nur die blaue LED leuchtet. Wenn ich den Pc aber wieder hochfahre geht der Bildschirm nicht an. Erst wenn ich den Netzstecker ziehe kurz warte und wieder einstecke geht er normal an und zeigt direkt das Bild vom Pc. Hab die Einstellungen schon auf Reset versucht und auch schon per HDMI und Displayport versucht. Gleiches Ergebnis. Mein alter Bildschirm geht ohne Probleme sofort an also sollte die Graka nicht das Problem sein. Tippe auf irgendwas am Bildschirm. Oder irgendwer ne Idee? [/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif](PS: Hatte den letzten Bildschirm bei meinem örtlichen Media Markt gekauft. Dort war die Verpackung schon zusammengeklebt und man sagte mir das dies der Aussteller sei womit ich auch keine Probleme hatte da ich ein wenig Rabatt bekam und einfach froh war den letzten zu bekommen den es bei mir in der Gegend gab. Zuhause aufgemacht sah ich eine "Rechnung" auf der stand das der Bildschirm Repariert wurde und das Mainboard getauscht wurde. War ein wenig verärgert da mir gesagt wurde das dies der Aussteller sei und nicht das es ein ehemaliges Defektes Gerät ist.)
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]gruß Lude969[/FONT]


----------



## drstoecker (22. August 2018)

zurück bringen, da du ja den vollen preis für neuware bezahlt hast!

hatte das 27" modell und hab den auch zurück geschickt da dieser beim hochfahren erst an ging nachdem win geladen war was mir auf die nerven ging. das bild war top aber die verarbeitung und gerade der standfuss wirkten sehr billig. habe mir daraufhin einen aoc AG272FCX gekauft welcher um welten hochwertiger wirkt als der samsung.


----------



## Wickeda_MC (29. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit dem gleichen Monitor, meiner war allerdings vorher ungeöffnet. Gibt es etwas neues in der Hinsicht?


----------



## Wickeda_MC (30. August 2018)

Der Support von Samsung sagte mir, dass das wohl am Nvidia-Treiber läge, genauer am "Display Power Management System" (DPMS), und daher wohl nur bei Displayport und HDMI auftritt.  Es gäbe entsprechend funktionierende Treiber, aber ich finde beim besten Willen auch da keinen Lösungsansatz.


----------



## Moehre0001 (30. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich muss immer den Monitor manuell einschalten - das nervt .... gibt es denn eine Lösung ????


----------



## Wickeda_MC (1. Oktober 2019)

Meinen habe ich dann garantiemäßig eingeschickt. Keine Ahnung was die dann dort mit dem Monitor gemacht haben, aber als er zurückkam funktionierte alles ganz normal!


----------

